# long term red car park-dublin airport



## athens2004

Can anyone who has used it give me your views.........seems good value at 7 euro a day.


----------



## miselemeas

I always use Bewleys Airport hotel - I think its around €8.00 a day, underground, with a 24 hour airport shuttle service.  The bays are easy to locate.  I have always found it a good and reliable service. Saves hauling your bags around a wet and windy carpark trying to locate your car.


----------



## gipimann

I have used Quickpark a few times recently - 7.50 per day and, since they expanded the parking area, doesn't appear to fill up like it used to.   Think you can book a space online again too.

Because you pay at the carpark (and not at the airport), you can head directly for the bus instead of queuing at the pay stations outside arrivals.


----------



## dem_syhp

That is good value - but for other posters - I believe that it's normally 9.50.   See [broken link removed]

The 7 Euro rate is a "summer special" and it only applies for 7 days or longer, when booked on line, and it needs to be booked 48 hours or more in advance.  

One small observation - with the quickpark, you can pay per hour. So if it is 7 days and 2 hours, you pay 7 x 7.5 + 2 x 1 = 54.5 which is good.  Versus with the airport one, it would be 7 x 8 = 56.

 - I'm not sure how it works if your flight is delayed, etc.. someone else may have used the pre-booking system.  

You had me wondering, the quickpark was always cheaper but fills up quicker - I needed to work out what changed! 

I mix up the different zones in the carpark - I write the zone down, but I still always seemed to spend ages looking for the car - never mind that I always seemed to be last off the bus having gone through the alphabet of other zones! 
Where as the quickpark is a smaller carpark - so inherrently your not driving around for as long. 

With respect to paying, you typically had to pay at the carpark and not at the airport, so you go straight for the bus similar to quick park.  However, now that they've the online, I'm assuming you've paid up front so it's not an issue at all.


----------



## athens2004

Thanks for all the replies, I think I might go with the Bewleys one.  The 7 euro a day for long term needs to be payed in advance but if you are a no show your card is refunded


----------



## FredBloggs

athens2004 said:


> Thanks for all the replies, I think I might go with the Bewleys one. The 7 euro a day for long term needs to be payed in advance but if you are a no show your card is refunded


 
Athens - can you book this online?  Googled it but couldn't find where you could.
Thanks


----------



## tosullivan

if I had known of the special summer offer with the red car park at 7/day, I would have used them instead of Quickpark.  Its just that few mins quicker to/from the airport


----------



## athens2004

yes you can book on line, go to Dublin Airport web site and go to parking information and then you will see online parking specials


----------



## carrielou

Hi all, have no idea what parking is like at Dublin Airport but heading up there in 3 weeks time.  Will be arriving middle of night, 3 - 4amish.  Two question: is it possible to park a van in these car parks, going Egypt for 7 days and is there any coffee facilities open all night in the airport.  Thanks for any advice


----------

